# Drop checker solution question



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

OK, so with a standard 4 dKH drop checker solution, you should get a green colour when CO2 is between a range something like 15-30ppm if I understand things correctly.

With natural atmospheric CO2 absorption levels being in the 1-2 ppm (I believe), even bringing the CO2 levels up into the area of 10ppm should significantly help the growth plants and result in slower growth than 20-30ppm, save CO2 and trimming effort right? (Lazy me thinking here).

Could you fill a drop checker with a 3 dKH solution to have it turn green at lower levels, like say 10ppm?


----------

